# Mini Cat tourney - Nov 10th, GMR



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Some friends of ours are hosting a mini/fun catfish tourney on Nov 10th, 8:00 am-3:00 pm at the West Carrolton Pool on the Great Miami River. We have 6-7 boats now and would like to get a few more. 
Looking for boat anglers only, $50 per boat, ( $25 a person) 100&#37; payout, 10% to big fish, the rest split between 1-3 places depending on the number of entries. fish limit. ( Fish need to be alive when released at weigh in) 

Me and anchor boy (Mellon) are looking to take all yall's money so dont be shy, send me a PM if you have any interest. First confirmed gets the few spots as we do not want more then 3-4 more boats since the area is only within the 2.5 mile pool.
Let me know
Salmonid


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

How Deep is the pool in question? I do not want to bang up the boat to bad.


Larry


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Larry, id say the vast majority of the pool is no less then 4-5 feet, with at least 2 different 18+ ft holes, granted there are a few spots we will warn folks about. How big is your boat? Ill be in my 17.5 deep v, with no problems.

Salmonid


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

It is a 185 tracker. I just don't want to tear up the motor.


Larry


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Larry,

I can run mine in that pool on low water shouldn't be a problem with yours..........Dad


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey its Ryan. Could you provide a slightly detailed list of the rules? Like limit, fishing area (are we bound just from ramp to ramp or from west car. dam to dpl dam) stuff like that. thanks,


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

limit is 4 fish, all to be released at weigh in so make sure you have an livewell or fish bag to hold them through the day. As far as boundaries are, I image that the upper boundary would be the riffle above the Sewage Discharge. (no way you can get over that now with the low water we have had) 

We will write up some simple rules as this is kinda a last minute , for fun tourney no official sanctions 

Salmonid ( Mark)


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Pencil me in as a maybe.


Larry


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Why only a 4 fish limit? 2 men 7 hours and only 4? 6 or 8 would be better IMO.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

boils down to livewell space and allows you to cull fish until you have the 4 biggest ones. Even my 25 gallon livewell would not hold more then maybe 5 -5 lb cats all day. Just my opinion, Im only helping out, at the pre launch meeting, if everyone agrees, we can change it. We will throw together an email list to everyone over the weekend. Stay tuned

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a very small amount of water to have 10 boats fish, so I'm all four the 4 fish limit. If it was a bigger body of water, I'd all be for increasing the # of fish.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

im probaly in, i will let you know


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i will be clearing out my bait tank saturday morning, will have quite a few shiners and sucker chubs to hand out if anyone want some at the ramp, otherwise they will be released into the river.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

My partner just bailed on me last minute! Anyone need a partner or wanna be my partner??


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Also, I have a boat.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

fisherman5567 said:


> Also, I have a boat.


And now are $300 richer! Nice going. That was a HARD day of fishing. I think Team Bundy, Team Dinkbusters and Salmonid and I were about 2 #'s away from you guys. It was so close that we were all just trying for one last fish.

To give everyone an idea of what kind of day we had, out of 12 people, I think 4 fish were checked on.  Poor Ryan (the winner) had a big hole spring in his boat and were pretty much stuck fishing @ the dock for the last few hours! Salmonid and I had 2 fish on in the first 15 minutes of the day. One got off about 10 yards from the boat. That was it for us for the entire day!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i am still in shock that only one fish one the tournament, but nonetheless congrats again Ryan! i would have taken you up on the free beer offer but man i really needed a nap, this flu bug had me up most of the night friday. yes it was very tough fishing. i think all the fish were caught before 11am and then they just shut off. me and phil threw eveything we had at the fish (to no avail) once we got several reports that one fish might win it. we had three other fish on but got off half way in to the boat. all of the fish i think were caught really shallow, ours came in 3-4ft of water where the sun had warmed it to 52 degrees. here are some pics, wanted to take pics of the weigh in and winners fish but i was too slow gettin out of the boat. Salmonid and H20 mellon....







Riverking, Don, Bundy(?), and Salmonid......







Riverking taking the money......




























and the winners above us fishing


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey thanks guys, it was quite an adventure! What a tough day of fishing. I look forward to gettin together again with you guys. Everybody take it easy!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrats to the winners also. Looks like yous and my son and i never fishing that river before was not all that bad. Felt really bad after throwing our first two fish back because I thought they had to be over 15 inches Glad I asked Matt about halfway through the day. Because one of our two fish we weighed was another one we would have thrown back too. All of our fish came from 10+ foot of water. If any of yous want to go out on the Ohio, let me know.

Randy and Gregor


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Randy,

Thanks for making the drive, sorry the results were so crappy.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, it was still a good time had by all and Congrats Ryan, take the money and fix the boat...  
A good tourney when the first 4 places were decided by 1 fish roughly....

Will try again in the spring when we have no clear water, lots of current and a lot more hungry fish!

Salmonid


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for hosting. Fishing was very slow but it was cool to get out on a new river. Congrasts to the winners, hope the boat is an easy fix. Just curious are there alot of gar in that section of river? We kept getting small bites without any chance to set the hook, when we checked our shad they had thier guts torn out. We couldnt tell if they were small cats, gar, or crawdads. We tried downsizing to small gut pockets but still couldnt get a hook up. It was cool to meet you guys and wish ya luck on getting that club started. Me.., im packing up the gear until next year.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No gar @ all. Nada, Zilch, Zero.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

No gar Steel.
Caught my fish in 2-3ft of water, lil bit fast current. Now I gotta work on my "hole". 

Steel, I bet those lil bites were those bumpy nose chubs. My partner actually hooked one on some cut bait. thats my best guess. 

Fishinfreak, that day was very slow! Usually, from past experience, fishin is very good along that stretch. Me and my dad actually pulled just over 100 nice cats one night, but that was in late spring. But 10 - 15 fish is usuall. That section has a lot of large channels (some 15+) and a lot of nice smallies (3+). Hopefully your next visit is more rewarding. Ill be geting in touch with you for my first boat trip on the ohio!

Nice to meet everyone!.....Hope to see you again.

By the way, the crack in my boat was caused from the roller on the front of my trailer...something to keep in mind when strapping an aluminum boat in the front.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just curious .............what were the weighs turned in by the teams.....i fished a small river tournament last night and it was TOUGH.................2 fish and just under 10 lbs won the tournament !!!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

my fish weighed 6.2lbs, Salmonid had one that weighed over 4, fishinfreak had two at 5.4lbs (i think). It was a slow, cold, day.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

if the guts were ate out then they were small cats, like 2-5 inch channels. if i keep bullheads in my bait tank they do that to the 'gills and suckers i keep in there. i have learned that when you get those "nibblers' pecking at your bait like that you'd best move, no bigger fish are in the area.


----------

